# We lost a brother yesterday durring Yoshi



## Sukpad (Jan 21, 2019)

Eversource contractor dies in Middletown CT during ice storm. I was also in Middletown removing trees from power lines as well just a few minutes drive away when it happened. We lost another bother yesterday

https://www.wfsb.com/news/pd-everso...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=user-share


----------



## Huskyuser (Feb 7, 2019)

In a split second the world can be turned upside down...

RIP


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 7, 2019)

RIP


----------

